# How to protect Seat Bolts



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

This shows how bored I am...
How do you protect the bolts, that attach your seats to the floor, from getting corroded in the winter? Polish? Grease? Oil? Vaseline? Spit? 
All comments welcome. Here’s a pic of what I’m talking about.

Seat Bolts


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

odd, i have a plastic cover that hides all that. Maybe remove the bolt then prime and paint it.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Undercoat.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I use KY Jelly


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I use KY Jelly *


 Does it work?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I use KY Jelly *


Wrong subject Willy, this one is about seat bolts...the cat thread is over there


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

To be honest..I have never had those bolts rust....I don't get them wet when I get in...do u?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *odd, i have a plastic cover that hides all that. Maybe remove the bolt then prime and paint it. *


Mine are bare too Slurppie take a pic of your please.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *odd, i have a plastic cover that hides all that. Maybe remove the bolt then prime and paint it. *


Do you have a pic of these? 
Hardcore... do you have a part number?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I use KY Jelly *


Rust comes right through that stuff. LOL


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *To be honest..I have never had those bolts rust....I don't get them wet when I get in...do u? *


I have had them rust before. Mostly GM cars. Or was that my bladder problem?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

GM...there is your answer....They do ...do that


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Do you have a pic of these?
> Hardcore... do you have a part number? *


 ??????????????????NO Only Slurppie has em.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *??????????????????NO Only Slurppie has em. *


And we know what that means...


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *And we know what that means...  *


Yep...that I'm smoking crack again. Sorry folks, I just looked and mine look identical to yours. For some reason I thought the plastic trim continued over the seat mounts. I promise I will never smoke crack from Willy again.


----------

